# Guppy EMERGENCY!



## guppygirl2000 (Jan 6, 2012)

I woke up this morning and realized that my biggest female guppy's tail was
ripped, Since she is the biggest I figured it was from the males chasing her, and as I knew that this would cause her tremendous stress, I put her into my empty 5 gallon fry tank (other then 2 small pencil fish) so she can be alone and maybe reduce her stress, which evidently works out because I suspect she is pregnant anyway. My question is, Did I do the right thing?,Will her tail grow back or will it forever be ripped?, Is there anything I can do to make her more comfortable, or to help her?


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

The tail will grow back. What else is in the main tank?


----------



## guppygirl2000 (Jan 6, 2012)

just female and male guppies (females out numbering males) and a cory, the water is in perfect condition.


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Did it look like a bite is missing, or just a split in the tail? Sometimes this will happen with no provocation if there aren't enough 'rays' in the fin. Its more common in males, but sometimes will happen in a female if her tail is wide enough from top to bottom. Make sure to watch her, be on the look out for fin rot!


----------



## guppygirl2000 (Jan 6, 2012)

I am, but it is definetely a bite on this one, 
how do you know if she is in labour?
she is:
staying close to the heater
big pupils
about 1 cm in height around her stomach
seems to be staying still and sometimes twitching
can someone please tell me?


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Only for sure way to tell, is to see fry coming out, honestly. Some females will stay 'dilated' for a few days before giving birth. Though, a good indicator is when you see her 'shimmy'. She will kind of point her tail upward, and then down, a sort of contraction. Also if you see a kind of 'shiver' go through her, that's another way they show contractions.
This MAY be the twitching you see. If there isn't any plants in there already, I'd add a few, and contemplate moving the pencil fish to another tank.


----------



## guppygirl2000 (Jan 6, 2012)

ok, she is now on the ground a lot, but to my surprise did eat this morning.


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

You need to make sure that she eats if she is going to give birth otherwise it will be stressful, she will eat lots of the fry and she may even die...


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

She could just be displaying signs of stress from being moved...
When you look at her head-on, she should look like a square if she is about to give birth.


----------

